# Saltist 30 #2



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Great shape inside and out $110 shipped. Can send pics on request


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Which Saltist 30? Silver or the Black and Gold?
Post pics


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes silver, pm returned with pics


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Sold


----------

